# Just a funny pic of my boy



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

He's such a big "helper". I was cleaning out my old car a while ago and had just finished emptying out the trunk. When I turned back around, this is what I saw.....










He's such a goof!


----------



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm surprised this big boy fits in there so cute! He's a Turner and Hooch kind of dog correct? lol I love Brachycephalic Dogs their smooshed in faces I love giving kisses to them


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I was pretty surprised he fit too, and yes he's a Dogue de Bordeaux :tongue1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Just making sure nothing good was left


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! What a good helper! :tongue:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA too funny!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

xellil said:


> Just making sure nothing good was left


Lol....like remnants from all the dead bodies I've hauled back there! j/k


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah. That's a Bordeaux alright :smile:

Mateo tries to be oh-so-"helpful"... a lot, and I can picture him doing the exact same thing. Only he would be half-way in the trunk WHILE I was cleaning it out!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is such a cute picture!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks....he's my baby!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

And this is why I love dogs, they are so silly :tongue:


----------

